# Fiber from Highland Cattle?



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

I was reading an article in Hobby Farms about babydoll sheep and it said their wool is nice to blend with fiber from Highland Cattle. Have any of you highland owners used thier hair this way? Has anyone heard of this? Do people really do it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Any Highland owners willing to send some highland fiber to some begging fiber artists???


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, what she said .

~Falcon


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

My wife is a spinner and she says she wouldn't touch Highland hair for love or money. The undercoat is soft, but short and mixed with the longer, coarse outercoat. It would take a lot of carding and mixing, I just can't see that it would be worth the bother. My cattle have already shed their winter coats, so it would be next spring before I could brush out some to send. Of course you're welcome to come pick up the clumps in the pasture and the clumps stuck on scratchers, branches and fences.
BTW It's red.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Christiaan said:


> Of course you're welcome to come pick up the clumps in the pasture and the clumps stuck on scratchers, branches and fences.


 :shrug: I dunno if I'm _that_ addict.....um, dedicated.

Would still like to give it a try, though. Historically the hair was used (and yes, I realize that was a time when it may well have been one of the only usable fibers available) so surely there's a way to make it more considerate of spinners.  

~Falcon


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

Ours are shedding too but if you want to come this winter you are welcome to try. We have white, red, black, yellow, and Dunn. They are tame but not sure what they would think of a new hair cut. Now that may be interesting to watch!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Christiaan said:


> My wife is a spinner and she says she wouldn't touch Highland hair for love or money. The undercoat is soft, but short and mixed with the longer, coarse outercoat. It would take a lot of carding and mixing, I just can't see that it would be worth the bother.


Buffalo is the same way - actually, I believe there are 6 distinct types of fiber in buffalo. Some would only be good in rugs but the soft undercoat (although VERY labor intensive) is very much worth the effort.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> :shrug: I dunno if I'm _that_ addict.....um, dedicated.
> ~Falcon


woosey!


----------

